# N. Central TN home w/23 acres reduced $119



## watcher (Sep 4, 2006)

Ok here goes the sale's pitch. 

Where is it? Out side Dover Tennessee (pop 1400), the county seat of Stewart county. That's on the TN-KY boarder between Kentucky Lake and Lake Barkley. 

What's close? It takes about 15 mins or so to get to Dover. There's two grocery stores, a hardware/lumber store, a McDees, a Sonic AND a stop light (big news for us at the time). 

In about 40 mins you can get to Clarksville, TN (100,000+ population) which has just about any store you need. Its close enough you can run 'into town' to pick up anything you can't find in dover but far enough away you don't have the problems of a large city.

For retired military you may know Ft Campbell boarders Clarksville. This is a major military base with everything that entails; swimming pools, PX, commissary et al. If you work on base it actually takes less time to get to Ft Campbell than most places in Clarksville.

In about the 40 mins you could go to Hopkinsville, KY (pop 30,000). Its smaller but there's a Lowe's, TSC and a Wal Mart. Hoptown's big draw is the sales tax in KY is lower then TN.

Speaking of taxes. There's no income tax in TN but the sales tax is a bit high to make up for it. Last year we paid $612 in property tax on the house and 23 acres. 

The house is a 4 br 1 bath which is in the final stages of a remodel. The good. . .It has a new roof, new windows, new kitchen floor, new kitchen cabinets and most of the walls have been cleaned and primed (but not painted). The bad. . .currently there is no carpet (ripped out but not yet replaced) and the heater/AC unit has died. As of now we are planning on putting in carpet and a new AC unit but if we do we will probably add that cost into the sales price. The ugly. . .we have been out of the house for 3 years so the place looks bad due to the high weeds.

I loved the area. Almost classic small town/rural America, friendly helpful people, low crime and all. There's deer and turkey as well as rabbit and squirrel on and around the property. If you want more hunting there's the Land Between the Lakes national recreation and Ft Campbell offer hunting permits. There are three ponds on the property two very small ones (big enough to water our horses) and the larger one is still small enough you can cast a line almost all the way across either way but it has enough fish in it to keep the kids happy when they want to drown a cricket or two. If you are more serious about your fishing there are plenty accesses to Lake Barkley that are 30 mins or less away. Paris Landing state park on Kentucky Lake is about 45 mins away. 

Currently we have the house listed with an agent (tried to sell it ourselves for over 2 years) for $119,000 as is. As mentioned if we do the rest of the remodel we'll raise the price.


----------



## FlaHobbyFarm (May 22, 2008)

Could you please email me some pics....We are looking at properties in Tennessee!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Id like pictures as well, and any more information you have


----------

